# Amazon server bug?



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

All kinds of offers up for grab for 30+ minutes now. It seems server side some bug is introduced.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe just a lot of available shifts as people hit 40 hrs for the week


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

We had the issue on Tues for about 3 Wed blocks. A bunch of us accepted. Got a call Tuesday night saying it was a mistake, ignore, and will still be paid. Haven't yet!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd show up anyway and say "what call? Pay me."


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> We had the issue on Tues for about 3 Wed blocks. A bunch of us accepted. Got a call Tuesday night saying it was a mistake, ignore, and will still be paid. Haven't yet!


same thing happened in SF for multiple blocks last Friday. a manual pay adjustment was made the day before the following Tuesday deposit.


----------

